# Wicked Edge Vs. Stones



## SuperSharp (Dec 15, 2015)

I currently sharpen my knives with a Wicked Edge Gen 3 and have no complaints. Now that I'm getting more into Japanese knives and learning about their care/maintenance, I'm looking at getting some stones and learning to use them. Is there a big enough benefit to using stones over a Wicked Edge style system as far as edge quality or something else to warrant getting some or is it more of a traditional/nostalgic option? I'm interested in learning to use stones and will pick it up at some point anyway, but really enjoy using the Wicked Edge as well.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a Wicked Edge that I use primarily on my EDC knives. It is certainly capable of putting a sharp edge on a Japanese kitchen knife, but I freehand all my kitchen knives because the Wicked Edge cannot thin behind the edge as freehanding can, nor is it capable of sharpening the tip of the knife correctly. So, to answer your question, yes, there is a significant benefit to learning to freehand.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a WE too and I also use it for my kitchen knives. It's just that the WE is not the appropriate tool for thinning or for doing single bevel/wide bevel knives. Other than the WE works perfectly.


----------



## inzite (Dec 16, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have a Wicked Edge that I use primarily on my EDC knives. It is certainly capable of putting a sharp edge on a Japanese kitchen knife, but I freehand all my kitchen knives because the Wicked Edge cannot thin behind the edge as freehanding can, nor is it capable of sharpening the tip of the knife correctly. So, to answer your question, yes, there is a significant benefit to learning to freehand.



this pretty much captured it all.


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like I need to order some stones and get to practicing. I do like the precision of the WE and have used it for some kitchen knife sharpening and touch ups. I hadn't thought about thinning though. Still a little new to nice knives. Thanks


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 16, 2015)

Any jigged system is designed for repeatability of an angle. However this is counterproductive to maintaining proper geometry of your edge. Over time you want to slightly lower your angle in order to keep your edges thin while they move up into the thicker part of the blade. This is easily done freehand. Jigged systems also don't compensate for the curve towards the tip resulting in an uneven bevel and a weaker edge.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 17, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have a Wicked Edge that I use primarily on my EDC knives. [...] nor is it capable of sharpening the tip of the knife correctly.If you know how to set a knife in the WEPS so you hit the "sweet pot", it's pretty easy also to do the tips as well.


. There's extensive info on this on the WE edge site. Search on "sweet spot".


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 17, 2015)

mark76 said:


> . If you know how to set a knife in the WEPS so you hit the "sweet pot", it's pretty easy also to do the tips as well. There's extensive info on this on the WE edge site. Search on "sweet spot".



I never said the Wicked Edge couldn't sharpen tips, I said that it couldn't sharpen them _*correctly*_.


----------



## Soccerman (Dec 25, 2015)

I used WE for my kitchen double bevel knives. For me, it lowers the change to scratch the blades compared to free hand sharpening


----------



## chinacats (Dec 25, 2015)

Soccerman said:


> I used WE for my kitchen double bevel knives. For me, it lowers the change to scratch the blades compared to free hand sharpening



If you just went ahead and scratched a few knives, you'd quickly learn how to not scratch them...and your knives would be better off for it. Sandpaper can work miracles


----------



## daveb (Dec 25, 2015)

Soccerman said:


> I used WE for my kitchen double bevel knives. For me, it lowers the change to scratch the blades compared to free hand sharpening



You say that like scratches are a bad thing. I look at them as badges of courage and part of the learning curve. I'm pretty mechanically challenged but it did not take long and I almost don't scratch them anymore.

I've used gizmo systems on field knives but prefer a simple plate or s&g stone.



Friends don't let friends drive gizmos.


----------



## Talim (Dec 25, 2015)

I scratch my knives more from washing them than from sharpening free hand.


----------

